# Any Luck Lately?



## TippinBig (Jan 25, 2007)

Anyone having any luck lately? This weather isn't helping right now, hoping for some snow soon.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Traps I have gotten 3, switching over to calling Jan 2


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Just had a couple buddies of mine stop by to show me the coyote they got mid-day today. Said they called in a double, but only got a shot at the 1 at about 60 yards with a .17hmr.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

wow good to hear. Any details of the hunt? Thick cover?


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

varminthunter said:


> wow good to hear. Any details of the hunt? Thick cover?


No, power lines. 
Didn't ask what call he used, but he's a hand caller. 
Definitely good motivation to get out call'n. 
They did say the walk in was very loud, which I don't like.


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

wolverines said:


> No, power lines.
> Didn't ask what call he used, but he's a hand caller.
> Definitely good motivation to get out call'n.
> They did say the walk in was very loud, which I don't like.


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

Where did he place the shot with the 17 hmr? Just curious because that's what I'm gonna use this year


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

walleyenut3214 said:


> Where did he place the shot with the 17 hmr? Just curious because that's what I'm gonna use this year


Behind the shoulder. They did say they had to track it a little ways.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)




----------

